# Medieval 2 im Fenstermodus



## Killerzwerg73 (29. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

habt ihr ne Ahnung wie man Medieval imFenstermodus starten kann? Hab bei Google nix gefunden.

MfG Killerzwerg


----------



## 23-down (11. Dezember 2009)

Öffne den file medieval2.preference.cfg und such den Eintrag

*windowed* Dort machst du dann statt der 0 eine 1 hin. Datei abspeichern und notfalls schreibgeschützt machen falls die Datei beim Spielneustart überschrieben wird oder so.


----------



## Killerzwerg73 (12. Januar 2010)

Super danke!


----------

